# Coins and tokens



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 7, 2015)

My grandpa, mom, and I collected coins. He's long dead, she stopped, and most of the coins were stolen/sold without any of our permission, but eventually my collecting of American-Canadian coins was also destroyed: I got into foreign coins. 
I stepped into Boyer Coins a week after it opened at the cap of my old road. It took the spot of what was once a bank, most amusingly. After looking around, I picked through two baskets of tokens and foreign coins. I found the one in the second/third images and asked the man, "Can you hold this one for me till tomorrow?" I didn't have 25 cents with me at the moment.
"Take it," he said to my surprise. I told him I'd be back anyway with the coin for trade (a quarter [],) and so I was. I would go on to add about two-dozen more coins over a few years from them. Several are silver. Most of them are German and Middle Eastern. 1 I have no idea on but think Indian. 
The first cent is an 1864 Indian which is in much better condition that the photo shows. About .215% of Indian-Heads are still in circulation. I've found one, and with my mom we found one from the bank. The coin that got me started into collecting I wouldn't find out about for a few years. I didn't get internet till we moved here. I discovered it's from Ascension Year 1244, or about 1860 in our time. It's an Ottoman Kuru.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 7, 2015)

From booth 62 at a local antique store, I went on to add this penny and Red Cross pin-- both from 1919. Major increase in profit for both as they were so cheap.The penny is an unmarked 1919 wheaty with the Lord's Prayer engraved in the back. A 1916 P with a more messy and perhaps less full engraving sold on eBay for $40 recently. Mine is in very good condition. I would assume mine would go for more in similar conditions. 
The mini 1903 Indian-- anyone know about these? Why do they exist and when were they produced?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 7, 2015)

1860s Civil War Store Token I got for a dollar. Worth a lot more than that. Also from booth 62. In 1862, many businesses started having their own coinage minted. The U.S. Mint was cutting down heavily on its own minting due to the war. By 1864, Congress outlawed all private minting.  Anyone care to show some favorite coins and provide information?


----------



## sandchip (Jan 8, 2015)

Those are nice, especially the Indian Head.  Don't know anything about the mini-IH though.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 8, 2015)

The mini Indian Heads are pretty much junk...seems that they made a lot of them (starting in the 1960's and going to the present day).  I've seen them used in jewelry, plated in gold, used in magic tricks, etc.  I think you will find that you can still buy them in novelty and magic stores.  All of the Indian head ones I have seen are 1903.  Nonetheless, in coin collecting, steer away from the novelty junk like this and stick with the authentic coins.   Foreign coins are good because a lot of people don't know enough about them to see a good deal so you can get some good deals.  Hard to get good deals these days on US coins.  When I was a kid I collected coins and still have the collection...many thousands of coins.   Overall I think it is a great hobby because the entry level is pretty low and many coins (including many US coins) are still very inexpensive. Tokens are fun...I collect tokens from the drugstores that I collect bottles from.  They can be pretty expensive sometimes though.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 8, 2015)

Sand Chip, thanks. NH Pharm, will do. Thank you.  No one gonna show me theirs? []


----------



## sandchip (Jan 8, 2015)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> ...No one gonna show me theirs?



I might kill your thread, judging from the response to my 1903-O Barber found earlier in this section.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 8, 2015)

"CoinTrackers.com has estimated the 1903 O Barber Dime Value... at a minimum of $4, one in perfect condition can be worth $545 or more." Sounds awesome, and as long as you have me interested... which most coins do.... you won't kill a thread I spot.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 9, 2015)

Sounds good, but it was a quarter that I posted.  Ironically enough, I did come up with a 1903-O dime a few weeks ago with my detector a hundred yards or so from where I found the quarter in the creek.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 9, 2015)

Well, in any event I'm still waiting to see. *Taps paw impatiently.* [8D]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 9, 2015)

Some others as I am kept waiting:  I NEED HELP with this one first one. Is it a 1/4th Jodhpur anna? Is it even Indian? Gotta love 'em elephants.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 9, 2015)

1870s silver. http://coinquest.com/cgi-..cq/coins?main_coin=7744Hungarian 2 filler.  http://coinquest.com/cgi-..cq/coins?main_coin=2138


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 9, 2015)

Ottoman. Dutch. Also, I just found a 1959 Lincoln: First year they were produced with the Memorial on back, thus ending the Wheat cent's reign. We have a jar of wheaties going back to the early 1900s.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 10, 2015)

The only pictures I have right now are out-of-the-ground of a 1904-O Barber quarter that I found across the street from the dime.  Pics of the 1903 creek-found quarter are down the page from this thread. [attachment=barber2.JPG] [attachment=barber3.JPG]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 10, 2015)

It's in excellent condition! BEAUTIFUL piece. 
BTW, this site is the only one causing me issues with what Admin said is a problem strictly with my Browser: Browser Redirect Virus. It's getting to the point of I might just stop coming. Sorry, all.


----------



## bottlerocket (Jan 10, 2015)

Heh Spirit. Have you tried google chrome or Firefox? Internet Explorer gets attacked all the time.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 10, 2015)

This is Google Chrome....


----------



## bottlerocket (Jan 10, 2015)

Hmmmmm, Google chrome is good. Visit www.malwarebytes.org and run a spyware scan. Good freebie program.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 11, 2015)

Try Mozilla Firefox.  Add ABP pop-up blocker and AVG free antivirus.  Knock on wood, but the combo has worked very well for me for years.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 11, 2015)

I do not now understand....


----------



## sandchip (Jan 11, 2015)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> I do not now understand....



What do you not understand, bro?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 12, 2015)

sandchip said:
			
		

> Try Mozilla Firefox.  Add ABP pop-up blocker and AVG free antivirus.  Knock on wood, but the combo has worked very well for me for years.



That.... I'm just a dumb bear.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice coins bear! Here's some of my foreign silver and whatnot:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I detected these back when I lived in Maryland, so I was no older than 8 when they were found. If the memory is functioning, the '46 large cent was at 4 inches in my front yard under a big Holly tree, and the 1857 quarter was around 8 inches deep in a neighbor's yard. People out east don't know how easy they got it, lol. Still using the same White's detector my dad bought over 20 years ago.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 15, 2015)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> sandchip said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mozilla Firefox is a browser.  ABP pop-up blocker and AVG free antivirus are things that you can download for free I think.  A quick Google search should find them and then things should be pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## LC (Jan 15, 2015)

I remember back in the seventies a lot of my friends were detecting and it kind of spurred my interest as to go and maybe buy one . Went to a local who sold Whites I was thinking in terms of a used one as I was not totally sure I would like it once I bought it . The guy selling them was a really nice guy . When I told him my thoughts he said , give me your name and address and take this used White that he wanted I believe 250 for it and try it , and if I did not think this was for me to just bring it back . Can't beat a deal like that ! I brought the detector back and went out in the yard for my quest for riches . We lived in town at that time in a fairly old house , the N&W Railroad tracks about 150 feet or so from the house . Detected for a good hour I guess and really cleaned up lol . If I remember right I found 975 railroad spikes , 337 medicine tubes , and 1475 bottle caps , not one coin . As you probably know I am exaggerating a bit , but that is a pretty close estimate it seemed at the time . I am sure in your mind you know I took it back to the fellow and thanked him for his kindness . As I look back on it now I wish I had went ahead and got one as I found out as time went on that it took quite a knack to know what you hit is either junk or coin . I am sure now that detectors probably tell a person what they hit before they dig it .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 15, 2015)

Plumbata, you need a treasure chest-- they sell them (here, at least) at Hobby Lobby in the Crafts Section. 
The oldest coin I myself dug was 1940s. The oldest found was from the bank in some change-- last night I finally had enough of it: Five years it had been. Undateable due to heavy corrosion. As it is damaged, worn, corroded, I thought, "Oh, what the heck." And I scraped/cleaned it. I can now say with 99% surety it is an 1890 Indian Head. Before that, I could only assume it said 1900 or 1890. You make some very superior finds.  Canadian Bottles, I'll look into it. Thank you.  L C, many detectors will try and tell you what you've detected-- but they're not always correct.  I'd love a detector, but I still find coins by digging and keeping an eye out for shapes that seem to perfect.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 15, 2015)

Heh, I have a few "treasure chests", latest being solely dump-dug silver, of which i've gotta be nearing a pound of. I suggest getting a headlamp and scouting some of the storm drains around muskegon (like I was doing in Ohio last summer). Dig and sift the gravels and stuff at the outlets, and scrutinize the cracks or riffles inside the pipes themselves. Even areas where a bridge crosses a creek and the channel is "civilized" through a concrete passage can be good if you can intuit where the heavy stuff will collect. Intuition aside, wherever you see metal (nails, wheel weights, etc) is obviously where the coins and jewelry will also collect if present. Great way to get free old/silver coins without detecting them, and lotsa brown clad coins to spend at self-checkout machines (I'm too embarrassed to actually hand them to cashiers, lol) .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 15, 2015)

I've tried, but so far I've found literally nothing metal.Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 18, 2015)

Why/when was this one marked? It's a 1942 Wheat Penny. "M. G. / K"


----------

